# Nesco FG-100 #5 Meat Grinder



## Murray (May 5, 2019)

Was given this entry level grinder/sausage stuffer, cleaned it up and tested, it works! I have never made sausage nor owned a grinder until now so my sausage making experience is zero unless you count YouTube.  The pictured cone/funnel dimensions are top outside diameter is 7/8” and the bottom OD is 1 1/2”(just above the base). I look on the internet and most of the stuffers are a cylindrical shape or a small taper, nothing seems to have such a drastic taper as mine. My question is limitation on casings and how small/big would I be able to go?


----------



## forktender (May 5, 2019)

Measure the base and order a set of stuffing tubes off eBay they are cheap.  
https://www.ebay.com/p/4-Pcs-Sausag...ller-Tube/21024590230?iid=303112217701&chn=ps


----------



## Murray (May 5, 2019)

Thanks, I found some on amazon.ca that would fit. I’m just wondering what my limitations are with what I have. I’ve no idea if I’ll even enjoy making sausage, figured I make a batch and evaluate the effort vs the finished product with the equipment that I have.


----------



## forktender (May 5, 2019)

The grinder will be fine, not ideal but it will work.
The tube in your post is for stuffing salumi and summer sausage.


----------



## Murray (May 5, 2019)

So your referring to larger diameter like 1 1/2”(diameter of my base), just not sure how it’s all supposed to fall together.


----------



## forktender (May 5, 2019)

On the grinder, there should be a nut of some sort that you pull off then insert the stuffer tube.
For most sausage, you would want a 1/2'' to 5/8'' tube instead of the one you have.


----------



## Murray (May 5, 2019)

Thanks, watched some YouTube videos, have a much better idea of how it falls into place. Do the sausage casings have to match the tubes exactly? Some videos it appears the casings are tight to the tubes and others videos it appears the casing fit the stuffing tube rather loosely. I guess my question is if I purchase  a 1/2” tube do I have to use 1/2” casings or can I use any casings 1/2” or bigger?


----------



## forktender (May 5, 2019)

This site goes over it a lot better than I can.
https://meatgistics.waltonsinc.com/...tuffing-tube-to-use-sausage-casing-size-chart


----------



## Murray (May 5, 2019)

I missed that site on my search. Thanks, much appreciated


----------

